# Its Always Sunny In Philadelphia



## iRaiseTheDead (Aug 12, 2012)

Anyone else watch this show?

Anyone else excited for Season 8?! 

My bestfriend's girlfriend bought him seasons 1-6 (and the Christmas Episode) for his birthday last year, I've been watching it with him since and I've been hooked!


----------



## Cynic (Aug 14, 2012)

Yeah, it's up there on the "Television Series you Should Watch" list.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Aug 14, 2012)

Probably my favorite show.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Aug 14, 2012)

It's fucking awesome, Dany DeVito is fucking insane.

Nightman


----------



## Mexi (Aug 14, 2012)

anyone got any 'ludes?


----------



## kung_fu (Aug 14, 2012)

Mexi said:


> anyone got any 'ludes?



Dr. Mantis Toboggan will hook you up


----------



## nostealbucket (Aug 14, 2012)

Probably the only reason I turn the tv on... And breaking bad


----------



## Pav (Aug 22, 2012)

This is currently the funniest show on TV, bar none.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Aug 22, 2012)

Day man oh-whoa-ohhhhhhh
fighter of the night man oh-whoa-ohhhh


----------



## Bigsby (Aug 22, 2012)

iRaiseTheDead said:


> Day man oh-whoa-ohhhhhhh
> fighter of the night man oh-whoa-ohhhh



[YOUTUBEVID]TzaVd6zl2bA[/YOUTUBEVID]


----------



## Bekanor (Aug 22, 2012)

I started watching Season 7 yesterday and nearly died laughing. 

I was in tears through the scene of Charlie's "date" (no spoilers).


----------



## raximkoron (Aug 23, 2012)

Lethal Weapon episode was amazing.

The show is great, but I can only handle about 2 episodes in a row. As funny as it is, it's basically a bunch of terrible people in a shouting match for 22 minutes and it starts to grate on me after a while.


----------



## Mexi (Aug 23, 2012)

I'm a full-on rapist


----------



## vanhendrix (Aug 24, 2012)

I agree with this thread. I named my snow white soloist 'Artemis' anyone wanna guess why?


----------



## Bekanor (Aug 24, 2012)

vanhendrix said:


> I agree with this thread. I named my snow white soloist 'Artemis' anyone wanna guess why?



Because you have nasty sex with it in a dumpster?


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Aug 24, 2012)

nostealbucket said:


> Probably the only reason I turn the tv on... And breaking bad




You should watch through Hell On Wheels


----------



## Pav (Aug 25, 2012)

Bekanor said:


> I started watching Season 7 yesterday and nearly died laughing.
> 
> I was in tears through the scene of Charlie's "date" (no spoilers).



"I'll have a milksteak boiled over hard with a side of your finest jellybeans, raw."


----------



## Bekanor (Aug 25, 2012)

Pav said:


> "I'll have a milksteak boiled over hard with a side of your finest jellybeans, raw."



No no that's in an earlier season.


----------



## Augminished (Aug 26, 2012)

Its great seeing some love for its Always Sunny. Was just watching this one the other day:



Green man is the shit!


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Aug 26, 2012)

So stoked for Season 8!


----------



## Bekanor (Aug 26, 2012)

I haven't watched the old seasons for ages so I've started at season 1 and I think I'll work through in sequence.


----------



## Augminished (Aug 26, 2012)

^ I did that about a month back. It's funny the show was so different in season 1. Also Charlie was not as funny and stupid


----------



## Bekanor (Aug 27, 2012)

Augminished said:


> ^ I did that about a month back. It's funny the show was so different in season 1. Also Charlie was not as funny and stupid



Yeah it's a lot less debauched. I was watching it and thinking "Charlie is a pretty normal guy, how does he go from this to hanging out in the sewer with Frank?".


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Aug 27, 2012)

Bekanor said:


> Yeah it's a lot less debauched. I was watching it and thinking "Charlie is a pretty normal guy, how does he go from this to hanging out in the sewer with Frank?".


 Exactly what I thought when I re-watched S1


----------



## fps (Aug 27, 2012)

WIIIIIILD CAAAAAARD!!!


----------



## MFB (Aug 28, 2012)

The "Charlie Dee MacDay" episode is pretty hilarious, never saw before a couple weeks back and am rather tempted to try it myself


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Aug 28, 2012)

^Lol, you sure about that? Sounds quite dangerous!


----------



## MFB (Aug 28, 2012)

How can something so fun be so dangerous? I ASK YOU!?


----------



## breadtruck (Sep 5, 2012)

This show gets progressively crazier. I feel like in the new season someone has to become God or something.


----------



## synrgy (Sep 5, 2012)

I nearly died:


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Sep 6, 2012)

^lolololol WHAT. is going on xD


----------



## Jakke (Sep 9, 2012)

Just started watching it, and I just finished season one. Hilarious


----------



## MFB (Sep 9, 2012)

iRaiseTheDead said:


> ^lolololol WHAT. is going on xD



They're the Birds ...OF WAR!

Complete with spray on abs and song.


----------



## kung_fu (Sep 9, 2012)

I was eating an apple today, but i accidentally ingested some of the skin. Luckily, i was able to borrow a cigarette which i proceeded to smoke, killing the poison.if it wasn't for this show, i might have died. Thank you Mac


----------



## Jakke (Sep 13, 2012)

"Mac is a serial killer" might be one of the greatest things I have seen


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm thinking about kicking back all day and popping in all the seasons


----------



## Jakke (Sep 20, 2012)

Fat Mac looks like a young Santa Claus, that is all.


----------



## danger5oh (Sep 22, 2012)

As much as I love this show, I wish Mac would take a break and record a new Hoobastank album (I can't be the only one who thinks there's a resemblance).


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Sep 26, 2012)

I forgot :c What's the air date of the new season?


----------



## themightyjaymoe (Sep 29, 2012)

I believe its 10.11.12 Thursday. 10. Watch that shit.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Sep 30, 2012)

You bet your sweet ass I will!


----------



## Mexi (Oct 1, 2012)




----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Oct 4, 2012)

^hahahhahahaha


----------



## signalgrey (Oct 4, 2012)

I know alot about bird law sir


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Oct 7, 2012)

That was a good one 
I like when they're trying to throw a party at his old house and they're talking about throwing the guy off the roof xD


----------



## Tang (Apr 18, 2013)

bumping for some seriously funny shit.

I've watched 5 seasons in 3 days.

If I had a dollar for every laugh I'd be the goddamn Bill Gates of laughter.


----------



## anunnaki (Apr 18, 2013)

How many of you guys play nightcrawlers?


----------



## dcoughlin1 (Apr 18, 2013)

Danny DeVito's Contract - It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia - YouTube

This was pretty funny even though it wasn't on the show


----------



## kung_fu (Apr 18, 2013)

^^
"Lube up those lips"


----------



## jordanky (Apr 19, 2013)

I watch this show religiously. Took forever for me get started, now I can't believe I ever waited! At this very moment, "Frank's Brother" is on my television... Shadynasty!


----------



## poopyalligator (Apr 19, 2013)

I love the show. I think my favorite by far is the lethal weapon re-make episode.


----------



## Ralyks (Apr 19, 2013)

I can't finish an episode of this show without feeling dirty and like I just watched the most despicable people ever.

That said, I freakin' love this show


----------



## the_heretic_divine (Apr 19, 2013)

poopyalligator said:


> I love the show. I think my favorite by far is the lethal weapon re-make episode.


+1. Goooo suck an egg,lol.


----------



## Tang (Apr 20, 2013)

"Head on down to the WaWa and buy a machine gun!"


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 20, 2013)

One of my favorite shows. So funny


----------



## wankerness (Apr 20, 2013)

This show is good in small doses, I watched the entirety of seasons 1-6 in about one week and totally hated it by the end cause seeing 12 hours of those characters a day hurts cause they're such dicks 

I think my favorite episode might still be that super-early one where Charlie becomes a dad and Mac joins the anti-abortion ralliers. There are plenty of other great ones though. That one where they were sneaking around someone's house pretending to be indiana jones and ended up locked in a closet together was a standout from the last couple seasons. Also, the two episodes about the Nightman are obviously classics, and the one where Charlie gets a job in the mailroom and freaks out about Pepe Silvia has my all-time favorite scene from the show.


----------



## Tang (Apr 20, 2013)

wankerness said:


> This show is good in small doses, I watched the entirety of seasons 1-6 in about one week and totally hated it by the end cause seeing 12 hours of those characters a day hurts cause they're such dicks



I feel by season 3 they really get out of control. It's almost like they're trying to see just how much they can get away with. That being said, it's still funny as hell.


----------



## wankerness (Apr 20, 2013)

Another weird thing about the first season or two is that Dee is sort of a voice of reason, by season 3 (maybe it was 2, even) she was just an utter moron and no longer any smarter than Dennis/Mac.


----------



## Mexi (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## jordanky (Apr 25, 2013)

I'm tuned into the episode "CharDee MacDennis: The Game of Games" and I have been dying to get some friends of mine to play it in real life!


----------



## Tang (Apr 25, 2013)

Just watched the Christmas special.. lolol.

"Did you fuck my mom..?!"


----------



## dcoughlin1 (Apr 25, 2013)

On Sunday I showed my dad the night man episode and he still hasn't looked at me the same. Though he did die laughing during the troll toll song.


----------



## jordanky (Apr 26, 2013)

dcoughlin1 said:


> On Sunday I showed my dad the night man episode and he still hasn't looked at me the same. Though he did die laughing during the troll toll song.



I do that shit every time I watch that one. I can honestly never NOT laugh my ass off. Boy's hole... Goddamn haha


----------



## the_heretic_divine (Apr 26, 2013)

I think "Hundred Dollar Baby" from season 2 is still my favorite. Although,the Halloween episode when Dee transforms into a giant Ostrich is up there too,lol.


----------



## MFB (Apr 26, 2013)

jordanky said:


> I'm tuned into the episode "CharDee MacDennis: The Game of Games" and I have been dying to get some friends of mine to play it in real life!





MFB said:


> The "Charlie Dee MacDay" episode is pretty hilarious, never saw before a couple weeks back and am rather tempted to try it myself


----------



## piggins411 (Apr 27, 2013)

Definitely one of my favorites. I loved the newer Jersey Shore episode. It felt like that season really ramped up the crazy


----------



## jordanky (Apr 29, 2013)

MFB said:


>



I didn't even notice that man hah, we need to organize a SS.org Game of Games!


----------



## uberthrall (Apr 29, 2013)

Goddamn, I love this show.......CRAZILY inappropriate. So many great peripheral characters too. Rickety Cricket, Artemus, Mack's dad.....etc. Though the best of them are the McBoyles.


----------



## Jakke (Jul 21, 2013)

So they're moving to a new channel, which is FXX, whatever that is. They have made some snippets informing about this, interpreting Bergman... In Swedish (with subtitles). *Highly* watchable



















I embedded them all, but they're very short.


----------



## necronile (Jul 31, 2013)

The most memorable scene ever!


----------



## Jakke (Jan 12, 2014)

Bump because I just watched season 9, and I have to say that this is IMO the best season thus far. Especially "The Gang Gets Quarantined" was a fantastic episode.


----------



## fps (Jan 12, 2014)

Jakke said:


> Bump because I just watched season 9, and I have to say that this is IMO the best season thus far. Especially "The Gang Gets Quarantined" was a fantastic episode.



Yeah it was absolutely AMAAAAZING, really brilliant, not just good, but a great, GREAT season, brilliant from all involved


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Jan 12, 2014)

My favorite episode will forever be "Sweet Dee's Dating a Retarded Person" Nightman sneaky and mean
Spider Inside of My Dreams
I think I Love You


----------



## Jakke (Jan 13, 2014)

fps said:


> Yeah it was absolutely AMAAAAZING, really brilliant, not just good, but a great, GREAT season, brilliant from all involved



Yes, I was really surprised that it was that good



JoshuaVonFlash said:


> My favorite episode will forever be "Sweet Dee's Dating a Retarded Person" Nightman sneaky and mean
> Spider Inside of My Dreams
> I think I Love You



I believe my favourite is "Mac is a Serial Killer"


----------



## SeditiousDissent (Jan 16, 2014)

JoshuaVonFlash said:


> My favorite episode will forever be "Sweet Dee's Dating a Retarded Person" Nightman sneaky and mean
> Spider Inside of My Dreams
> I think I Love You




"We are _Electric Dream Machine._ Prepare to experience sexual magic."

Definitely a top 3 favorite episode.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Jan 16, 2014)

SeditiousDissent said:


> "We are _Electric Dream Machine._ Prepare to experience sexual magic."
> 
> Definitely a top 3 favorite episode.


Just went on Netflix to see that episode again.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jan 22, 2014)

I've seen maybe one or two episodes of the most recent season. SO much funnier!


----------



## bobbybuu (Feb 1, 2014)

Sunny is awesome. I just wish they hadn't moved it to FXX.


----------



## lelandbowman3 (Dec 15, 2015)

How has no one brought up that in "Sweet Dee's Dating a Retarded Person," the salesman at the music store tries to upsell Mac on his flaming explorer by saying that it has "a graphite neck and a 35-inch scale"


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (Dec 15, 2015)

one of these days i will buy a boat and call her The Implication


----------



## jpcalloway (Jan 19, 2016)

lelandbowman3 said:


> How has no one brought up that in "Sweet Dee's Dating a Retarded Person," the salesman at the music store tries to upsell Mac on his flaming explorer by saying that it has "a graphite neck and a 35-inch scale"



I just noticed that and googled it to see if anyone else noticed haha!


----------



## asher (Jan 19, 2016)

IT'S ALWAYS YELLING

the show's actual name 

I've only seen bits and pieces - not my usual thing and something I can only take in small doses.

But _goddamn_ if the Brains, Muscle, and the Wild Card episode isn't hysterical.


----------



## AxeHappy (Jan 20, 2016)

This season has been awesome so far. 11 season of consistent Comedy is pretty crazy. The Simpsons didn't even manage that.


----------



## jwade (Jan 20, 2016)

Oh you goddamn bitch.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Jan 20, 2016)

Love it, think the season is off to a good start.


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (Jan 20, 2016)

Too much retreading for my taste, i didn't laugh as much i have in the past. but the newer seasons have been growers for me so subsequent viewing start making me chuckle more


----------



## DanicaL (Jan 21, 2016)

I love this show! 

Kitten Mittens! Get your Kitten Mittens here!


----------



## espdna (Feb 1, 2016)




----------



## jwade (Feb 6, 2016)

> Dee, I will slap you in the teeth.





> I'm not letting you in, pig! Gonna show up to work, have everybody be like, "Why is there blood all over you?" 'Cause I had to slit the guy's throat who causes all the traffic!



This season is kicking so much ass. I mean, I love the show in general, but Dennis is incredible this season.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Feb 6, 2016)

Seriously, they are ....ing killing it. Every episode has been amazing. That last one had me dying. 

Can't wait for next week.


----------



## wankerness (Feb 7, 2016)

I've been rewatching the whole run, and I'm up to season 8 now. I don't like how in season 7 they seemed to try and re-brand the characters, with Mac being "closeted gay man" and Dennis being "obviously a serial killer." It gets old really fast, since it's so much cheaper and more obvious than the way the characters were portrayed through the first 6.5 seasons. Does that continue through the last few seasons, too? I never saw 9/10!


----------



## sawtoothscream (Feb 7, 2016)

wankerness said:


> I've been rewatching the whole run, and I'm up to season 8 now. I don't like how in season 7 they seemed to try and re-brand the characters, with Mac being "closeted gay man" and Dennis being "obviously a serial killer." It gets old really fast, since it's so much cheaper and more obvious than the way the characters were portrayed through the first 6.5 seasons. Does that continue through the last few seasons, too? I never saw 9/10!



Don't remember liking last season too much, this one is much better imo. Dennis is always kinda weird and dark, I think it's funny.


----------



## jwade (Feb 7, 2016)

They've *really* dialed back Dennis' 'PS I'M A TOTAL SOCIOPATH AND MAYBE A SERIAL KILLER!' thing, and the 'Mac's totally gay!' thing is being only partially referenced, I believe only one time in the first 5 episodes? I could be wrong, but they've also toned down the extremely abusive way they treat Dee, Charlie is being portrayed as goofy again instead of mentally handicapped, Dennis is just creepy/conniving instead of scary, and Frank is being used as an only occasional setup for jokes instead of being an overly central focus. The new season is excellent.


----------



## wankerness (Feb 8, 2016)

I don't mind Frank as a central focus, but all those other things sound like big improvements. Though I did like the "The Gang Broke Dee" episode!


----------



## wankerness (Feb 8, 2016)

sawtoothscream said:


> Don't remember liking last season too much, this one is much better imo. Dennis is always kinda weird and dark, I think it's funny.



It was funny when he was like, talking about the IMPLICATION of having a girl out on a boat, or talking about the Dennis system. It was way less so when he was shown to have all the tools of Dexter (ex, in the second high school reunion episode) or was talking about getting in someone else's skin to GET OFF. It was just taking it too far. I mean, he's always been a sociopath, but to have him be a serial killer? Too much, and not compatible with the earlier several seasons!


----------



## beneharris (Feb 8, 2016)

wankerness said:


> It was funny when he was like, talking about the IMPLICATION of having a girl out on a boat, or talking about the Dennis system. It was way less so when he was shown to have all the tools of Dexter (ex, in the second high school reunion episode) or was talking about getting in someone else's skin to GET OFF. It was just taking it too far. I mean, he's always been a sociopath, but to have him be a serial killer? Too much, and not compatible with the earlier several seasons!



I always kind of took those examples as Dennis trying to get attention. Like of course he'd have torture tools in his back seat. He is Dennis. He wouldn't ever use them, but he's Dennis.


----------



## jwade (Feb 8, 2016)

I prefer the earlier, more dismissive and cocky version of the character. He had a con-man/sleazebag thing going on, but done in a nicely vague way. The overtly 'LOOK AT HOW CREEPY HE IS' thing seemed sort of lazy to me.


----------



## Ebart (Feb 8, 2016)

DID YOU CUM IN MY BURRITO?!?


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (Feb 10, 2016)

I'll will never hear Jessie's Girl the same way again...


----------



## bpprox22 (Feb 10, 2016)

"Whoops! I dropped my monster condom that I use for my magnum dong."

He messed up this line and it's one of the show's best line.


----------



## Murdstone (Feb 19, 2016)

This season kind of blows chunks IMO.


----------



## AxeHappy (Feb 21, 2016)

I thought the 'Being Frank' episode was really weak, but have loved everything else.


----------



## feraledge (Feb 21, 2016)

wankerness said:


> I've been rewatching the whole run, and I'm up to season 8 now. I don't like how in season 7 they seemed to try and re-brand the characters, with Mac being "closeted gay man" and Dennis being "obviously a serial killer." It gets old really fast, since it's so much cheaper and more obvious than the way the characters were portrayed through the first 6.5 seasons. Does that continue through the last few seasons, too? I never saw 9/10!



I don't see this as a re-brand at all, but it's hard to see it as a cheap move. It's not about "here's new jokes", but how the facade for all of them is cracking. Dennis is clearly getting worse and Mac being weakly "closeted" isn't like slapstick comedy, they're long gaming the decline of all the characters. 
Dee's been a little less over the top, but I think it's good that they made sure that Dennis's unlikable side just went full creep.
I'm almost a little jealous that if you're in Season 8 that you still haven't gotten to see "Mac Day" in Season 9 with Country Mac yet. Great episode. 

This new season is amazing. I'm glad Uncle Jack got so much air time last week.


----------



## wankerness (Feb 22, 2016)

I finished season 10 a week and a half ago. It's fine for the whole run, but yeah, the serial killer thing with Dennis felt like a cheap "facade cracking" as opposed to the handful of episodes where they talk about the fact they're getting really old and still aren't progressing in life. It's a scary thought to be their age and still doing this kind of thing, and the show usually avoids dealing with it. Which is fine, as it's purely ridiculous most of the time, but that would seem like the less "cheap" option of the serial killer/mac is gay thing. 

I really like the episode where all of them have an extended fantasy sequence, and the last is Charlie's fantasy of getting with the waitress which is all animated and a ripoff of Up. The small details like the labels on things are what make it great.


----------



## feraledge (Mar 1, 2016)

One of the greatest moments in Sunny and TV history.


----------



## jwade (Mar 2, 2016)

An amazing Charlie moment:


----------



## wankerness (Mar 3, 2016)

Murdstone said:


> This season kind of blows chunks IMO.



I watched the first 8 episodes recently and think it's about the same as any other season. I'm annoyed that they're again pushing the LOL SERIAL KILLER angle, but some of the eps are quite good, ex the trial one, the chardeemacdennis one, and the leprechaun one.


----------

